# Where Did My Photo Album Go?



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I noticed today that my SOTW Photo Album was empty. All those pics of my customized Bundy are gone. What happened?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

It was very unfortunate, but the last big vBulletin upgrade (v.3 -> 4) in January went wrong somewhere along the process.
Later on I had to make a decision between losing two weeks worth of posts or trying to salvage old images. (And the predicted success rate for the salvation was not that great.) I apologize that we had to lose those images.

Hopefully you have originals in your computer and will upload them again. If not, I may be able to find based on upload dates and size information.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> It was very unfortunate......


AAaaaaaaaaargh!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------

